# Athens, GA - Amos – #29138 WGSD 2yo M Friendly



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.athenspets.net/?cat=6

PLEASE CONTACT THE SHELTER OR THE PERSON(S) LISTED.



Do not post on Craigslist - Craigslist is a nightmare for animals and until we are able to educate people without the posts being flagged and removed it is a danger to the animals. 

PLEASE DO NOT HIT REPLY TO RESPOND 
I AM NOT THE CONTACT; ONLY THE MESSENGER 
PLEASE CONTACT THE SHELTER 



Athens - Clarke County Animal Control 

4 5 Beaverdam Ext
Athens, Georgia 30605 
706 613- 3540 

ASK FOR JACKIE OR KATHY 
FILL OUT APPLACATION!

http://www.athenspets.net/adoptables.html 


Shelter hours : Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday 10am- 4pm Saturday and Sunday 10am- 4pm 
Closed Wednesdays 

USE LEDGER NUMBER WHEN CALLING NOT NAME! 


PHONE ~ 706 613- 3540 ~ FAX~ # 706- 613- 3545

Amos

Age: 2 years
Breed: German Shepherd
Gender: Male
Impound Date: 10/09/08
Why Choose Me?

After Amos gets your attention as a handsome white German Shepherd, you’ll immediately notice his friendliness to kids and grown-ups alike. *He is here with his housemate Andy. They would love to stay together,* but want more than anything to get back to some normalcy outside of the pound. He gets along with other dogs, is house-trained and also trained on the outdoor invisible fence.

Update 10/15: Please do not hesitate to meet Amos if you are interested in him because his time is quickly running out and the pound is full!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Also another GSD there, http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1229718&page=1#Post1229718


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

I just got an email from the shelter - he is scheduled to be put down tomorrow -


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

PLEASE!! Help him..he will go down tomorrow without help from someone.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

PLEASE!! I am not ashamed to beg..Amos will die tomorrow unless he gets help.


----------



## White_GSD (Nov 16, 2006)

There must be someone who can help? What a sweet boy... I hope he gets the chance to have a forever home.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

There was a husband-wife murder/suicide last Fri. in Athens. The parents were found by their 9 yr. old son. Their 2 dogs *Achilles/now Amos *a WGSD and *Echo/now Andy *a mix had to be tranquilized in order for the investigation to take place. They were doing their job of guarding the family and wouldn't let law enforcement enter the property. The dogs went to Athens AC. The victims' family tried to get them back from the AC but they were denied because legally the dogs belonged to the deceased. The dogs are extremely bonded and not doing well at the AC.

I sent out a crossposted email last Sunday asking for temp. fostering or donations toward boarding, but no one offered to help. This is tragic beyond belief.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I had no idea about this wsumner..how horrible...


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have no idea why the AC renamed them. I am sure it only added to their frustration and confusion.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I cannot even began to imagine how these dogs feel...The little boy has lost his parents and now both of his dogs.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Last day for Amos


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Cou;d the family adopt them? If they are the family dogs would not very thing including the dogs belong to the child?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump for Amos. He needs an angel.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

If you click on the link to Athens it looks like [A Rescue] is taking Amos and his friend.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I was told, [A Rescue] pulled Amos today. Andy was adopted today. So both are out of AC. I am so glad these poor dogs were not pts. I was also told, [A Rescue] was going to try and locate the family and see if they wanted to work with them so the little boy can have at least one of his dogs back.


----------

